# What kind of socks do you wear while snowboarding?



## slyder

over the calf smartwool or wigwam snowboarding socks
warm, and I have never had chaffing issues


----------



## Powder Keg

If its not terribly cold and im going to my local hill, i wear normal cotton socks. 
But if its around -20, then i wear a wool blend sock. They work pretty well to keep you warm while letting your foot breath.


----------



## snowman123456

Powder Keg said:


> If its not terribly cold and im going to my local hill, i wear normal cotton socks.
> But if its around -20, then i wear a wool blend sock. They work pretty well to keep you warm while letting your foot breath.


Ok - so these socks you wear are also the over the calf style right?


----------



## twin89

You should really wear snowboarding socks, or at least socks that come up past the top of the boot. I used to ride with just high up cotton athletic socks, then i switched to snowboarding socks and trust me they are much more comfortable.

One of the reasons why the boot may feel abrasive when you are wearing ankle socks is because that boot has a dirrectional fabric in the heel pocket that makes it easy for you to move your heel down, but moving your heel up is like petting a dog from the middle of it's back to it's head (weird analogy but you should get the point), it helps to give you better heel hold.


----------



## Powder Keg

snowman123456 said:


> Ok - so these socks you wear are also the over the calf style right?


Ya, maybe 1/4 of the calf.


----------



## ryannorthcott

i've got thin merino wool socks for the warmer days when moisture wicking is more important and i've got burton party socks for cooler days. the party socks don't really have any technology to them but they are by far the most comfortable socks i've ever worn and they are super toasty.


----------



## Magnum626

My burton snowboard socks have to be the most comfortable socks I've ever used. 

As far ankle socks, why? I wouldn't want that boot material rubbing up against my skin, plus I have huge calves.


----------



## snowman123456

Magnum626 said:


> My burton snowboard socks have to be the most comfortable socks I've ever used.
> 
> As far ankle socks, why? I wouldn't want that boot material rubbing up against my skin, plus I have huge calves.


Yeah - ankle socks don't really make any sense to wear with snowboard boots.

Ankle socks don't make sense to wear with heavy duty hiking boots and snowboard boots are much more built up than hiking boots.


----------



## Sirium

I wear soccer socks


----------



## turbospartan

I wear ankle socks....


I'm not one to really get upset with the feeling inside of my boot. Same thing with my stance, etc..



I kinda just go with the flow. Ankle socks have never been a problem for me, although I wouldn't be opposed to using an actual snowboarding sock (full length). 


With that said, I sometimes have trouble with my "long johns" where they are in my boot and kind of bunch up inside. It isn't really too big of a problem, but at the end of the day it feels real nice to take my boots off.


----------



## Leo

Wearing cotton socks is a really bad idea whether or not it's cold/warm. The reason is that they do nothing in terms of wicking your sweat away. Maybe some of you have feet that just won't sweat, but mine do and cotton socks is horrible for that.

I own Several Burton, Under Armor, and SmartWool socks. I have some lower end brands as well.

Hands down, the SmartWool socks are the best. I use their Medium Cushion PhD snowboard socks. I find myself using these all the time actually. My other socks are getting neglected now.

Burton socks tend to be heavily cushioned so maybe those for colder days. Under Armor is really good too. I'd use UA before my Burton ones.


----------



## T.J.

smartwool or wigwam FTW


----------



## Horsemover

I have had the best luck with Wigwam for any sort of cold outdoor activity (snowboarding, hunting, hiking, etc.) I have others but they always seem to be my go to socks. As mentioned above moisture wicking seems to be the key. I have not had cold feet for years.


----------



## gls:maverick

For a while now I have just been wearing smartwool light weight hiking socks and they seem to fit the bill. Last time out I wore some burton snowboard socks and I honestly didnt like them. They were a little thicker and provided some cushioning which is nice but they didnt breath well at all. My feet sweat in them and then, as expected, got really cold. So I will probably go back to the smartwool hikers. I may give the burtons one more try but I dunno.


----------



## Magnum626

I used to wear cotton long socks back in the day but when my feet would sweat the cold got to them. I guess I've been afraid to go back to 'thinner' socks since. :laugh:

Any links to more socks on sale? I need a few new pairs.


----------



## JoeR

I have to say that I'm amazed anyone would wear ankle socks for a cold-weather activity. My son does that sometimes (though never for snowboarding), and it's mystifying. Just goes to show how seemingly functional choices are often dictated by fashion. Not so many years ago, men would never wear ankle socks for anything. Ever.

Anyway, I recommend ordinary snowboarding sock -- should go over the calf to just below the knee. They protect your lower leg and help keep it warm as well. Medium weight seems best to me. I usually go with Burton because their socks are easy to find, but other brands are fine too.


----------



## CoopersTroopers

I've got a mix of Burton (easy to find) and Salomon snowboarding socks. I prefer my Salomons as they seem more durable (Burtons are geting a bit worn from rubbing against the liner fabric), and have a bit more structure and padding in all of the right places for where a boot fits.

Avoid cotton socks, get something wool, or one of the many wool blend sport socks that are available.


----------



## P0lac

I went 2 days ago, and I wore 2 pairs: 1 pair of nike crews, and another pair of soccer socks.


----------



## Calibre 6

I use the Smartwool (light). Never have problems with cold feet.


----------



## Mishtar

CoopersTroopers said:


> I've got a mix of Burton (easy to find) and Salomon snowboarding socks. I prefer my Salomons as they seem more durable (Burtons are geting a bit worn from rubbing against the liner fabric), and have a bit more structure and padding in all of the right places for where a boot fits.
> 
> Avoid cotton socks, get something wool, or one of the many wool blend sport socks that are available.


+1 for the Solomon's I think they have to be the best pair of socks I have ever owned in my life. Very comfortable and a nice fit.


----------



## ptapia

+1 for Smartwool phd medium cushion snowboarding socks. They are super comfy, warm and they are usually up to my knee, so no problems with boots. In the past I struggled with cotton being cold, wet, and simply no comfort. I would probably never move away from smartwool.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Mishtar said:


> +1 for the Solomon's I think they have to be the best pair of socks I have ever owned in my life. Very comfortable and a nice fit.


That.
You ever have that burning sensation at the base of the foot?


----------



## freshy

I also wear cotton socks most of the time, and my feet do sweat but I don't ever have problems with cold or feeling too wet down there. I do have a pair of thick cotton/wool socks but they make my feet too hot and sweat more. Straight up wool makes them feel all clammy. I do have a pair of thin HH wicking socks but I hate the feeling of two socks on my foot, and they feel like thin dress socks on their own, kind of too thin for my liking.

But ankle socks? Guess I'm from the generation where if you dident want your socks pulled up as high as they can go you simply pushed the tops down. I just never understood why people would want to wear ankle socks in the first place, going barefoot in shoes is gross and making it look like your barefoot when you got a little girls sock on is just weird to me.
But anyway yeah I like my socks pulled up past the liners of my boot regardless.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

likepretty much everyone else said, normaly long cotton socks if its super cold wool or synthetic


----------



## andy_d

I've been wearing these smartwool socks...

SmartWool PhD Snowboard Medium Socks at REI.com

And so far been pretty happy


----------



## Yukon172

anyone out there try the Euro sock snowboard version? just bought a pair.


----------



## snowman123456

andy_d said:


> I've been wearing these smartwool socks...
> 
> SmartWool PhD Snowboard Medium Socks at REI.com
> 
> And so far been pretty happy


I thought wool was kinda scratchy and definitely not good at wicking?


----------



## Tachypsychia

Thorlos. Amazing socks. Got them for free during a deployment, still use them almost every day.


----------



## snowman123456

Based on the responses in this thread I think I'm going to try a pair of smartwool phd socks and a pair of the solomon socks.


----------



## snowman123456

I've seen a couple of references in this thread to Smartwool phd medium sock.

I googled this sock and it looks like there is also a Smartwool phd light sock.

The last time I went snowboarding I wore very lightweight ankle socks and this was perfectly warm and comfortable.

All snowboard boots have thick liners so I don't really see why you would need thick socks to help keep your feet warm. 

The main reason I'm looking for full length socks is to avoid the abrasion of the boot liners rubbing on the back of my lower legs.

So is there any reason to go with the smartwool phd medium sock over the smartwool phd light sock?


----------



## Cobra

I wear, just regular old socks. So far didn't freeze my feet off, so until I start hitting up cold-ass resorts I think it'll do.


----------



## Donutz

I bought some full-calf wool socks at the Boardroom a while back. Main advantage is they don't bind or bunch or wrinkle in the boots. Comfy.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Just your average calf length cotton socks. Seemed to work ok.


----------



## ptapia

snowman123456 said:


> I thought wool was kinda scratchy and definitely not good at wicking?


I've always heard wool is scratchy, but I've had three pairs of smartwool socks (mountaineering, light hiking, and snowboarding) and they're all super comfy and not scratchy at all. The advantage of wool is that even when wet, they keep you warm.


----------



## ardvark666

Wool is scratchy when it is not a fine strand. Merino wool is a super soft wool cuz it's superfine. Look for any merino combo snowboard specific sock. Much like hockey skates, snowboard boots are snug and any ripple or seam on the sock will tear into you or at least rub uncomfortably. Snowboard socks often have no seams on heels and toes and are made of soft moisture wicking material. Trust me, be nice to your feet, they will never forgive you if you abuse them with cheap hanes socks.


----------



## jello24

I wear Nike Dri-FIT Over the Calf soccer socks, which are the same socks i use in my ice hockey skates.

They have a tight fit, stay really dry, and going up to the knees means no need for thermals. Perfect. No need for special snowboarding socks.


----------



## LI Boarder

Smart Wool Phd ultra thins. At lunch I swap them out for a fresh, dry pair as my feet tend to perspire a lot. Toasty warm all day long when I do it that way.


----------



## Littlebigdreams

it's best to wear snowboarding socks or soccer socks, but i think the key is the boots you're wearing. if you have a nice pair of boots, you can get away with wearing ankle socks (like i did for a while). you do have to make sure that your socks are relatively thick though, because there's a lot of wear at the base of your feet.


----------



## Zak

I just wear regular cotton socks. You know, the white ones you get from walmart. I've never had problems with them; my boots are always dry. I wear waterproof pants over the tops of em though.


----------



## AWNOW

I am really surprised at the amount of people in this thread that don't wear snowboarding socks. Fucking nuts.


----------



## snowman123456

I bought some smartwool ultralight ski socks based on all the recommendations but I have to admit I didn't like them at all. The wool was too scratchy and my feet got clammy. I got a weird blister on top of my big toe after wearing them around the house for 5-10 minutes.

Then I bought some Adidas AC Milano soccer socks and I'm very happy with those. I also ordered some Xara CoolMax soccer socks and I should receive those in the next day or two. I'll followup to let you know how I like them....


----------



## JustinAndrew

neff sarahs.


----------



## herzogone

I usually wear Under Armour Snowsports Socks, but I also have some basic general purpose wool boot socks that I sometimes use as backup that work quite well also. My only criteria is that my socks be wool/synthetic, fit my foot, and come up past the top of my snowboard boots. For snowboarding, I generally avoid wearing cotton, and also avoid tube socks since they tend to bunch up.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Usually just a light merino blend liner sock. It hasn't been cold enough to bother with a "snowboard" sock in ages though I do own a few pairs.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I normally wear a quality snowboard\hiking sock and then a el'cheapo thick walmart sock over it depending on temp\fit.


----------



## oskar

Leo said:


> Hands down, the SmartWool socks are the best.


I 2nd that notion, best socks period.


----------



## Sudden_Death

AWNOW said:


> I am really surprised at the amount of people in this thread that don't wear snowboarding socks. Fucking nuts.


I don't see why. Snowboard branded socks are usually a lower end "technical" sock sold at high end prices.


----------



## Soul06

I rock these Nike Elite running socks. I tried wearing regular cotton socks once. BAD move. But since I've been wearing there its been great


----------



## snowman123456

Does anyone have any experience with coolmax socks for snowboarding?


----------



## TheDood

Wheres the best place to get legit wool snowboarding socks. Ive been using soccer/under armor dry fit socks.


----------



## snowklinger

TheDood said:


> Wheres the best place to get legit wool snowboarding socks. Ive been using soccer/under armor dry fit socks.


rei, dogfunk, 100 other places on the internets.

under the christmas tree isnt bad either.

phd smartwool ski or snowboard. i got 3 pairs atm they rule.


----------



## Danger Mouse

A poster already mentioned quality merino wool socks should not be itchy. Then again everyone's skin is different and could even have a wool allergy. I would recommend wool. Also, quality merino wool should not stink if your feet get sweaty. You can wear them 2-3 days without washing.

I would also suggest getting snowboard specific socks, not ski socks. If you ever compare the 2 side by side, you will notice that quality snowboard or ski socks are thicker in certain areas. Depending on which one you're doing you'll get a little extra cushion where applicable.


----------



## Slush Puppie

I've not tried the Thorlos snowboard socks but as a brand everything I've ever bought from them has been excellent, really good.

I do own some Teko Organic merino snowboard socks and would recommend them without hesitation and will be buying a second pair. Only slight issue for me was that they were a bit damp when I took my boots off at the end of the day.

I also have some Falke wool/synthetic mix ski ones. Also very good, nicely anatomical and stay a bit drier.

I'd like to try some smart wool ones because I hear good things but I'd be surprised if they are better than the Tekos


----------



## LuckyRVA

I purchased a few pairs of Dakine wool socks during the summer when they were super cheap. Suppose that doesn't help you now though...


----------



## nataku

I need to get some longer full calf snowboarding socks. The mid calf hiking socks I used on a recent trip caused a lot of irritation on my skin and developed into a bit of a rash.


----------



## snoeboarder

buy: snowboarding socks


----------



## jpchase

I use Nike dri fit, Burton, and some generic snowboard specific sock and all seem to work about as well as the other for myself.


----------



## snowklinger

jpchase said:


> I use Nike dri fit, Burton, and some generic snowboard specific sock and all seem to work about as well as the other for myself.


that's because you haven't used phd smartwools or some nice merinos.


----------



## jpchase

snowklinger said:


> that's because you haven't used phd smartwools or some nice merinos.


Hmm, I'll have to give em a go sometime.


----------



## druj

phd smartwool light or medium depending on conditions.. end of story


----------



## that_guy

The OP mentioned the DC park boot, yes those have this half liner for the extra flexibility, you probably need more than ankle socks to avoid chafing and other hot spots. I would guess that with the usual liners that come halfway up the calf that you'll want thin snowboard socks. 

The liner is what keeps your feet warm, not the socks.


----------



## P0lac

I usually wear two pairs of Nike Crew socks.


----------



## xG33Kx

Wool/cotton/sometimes polyster blend hiking socks. Warm and awesome.


----------



## Nsane1

I just picked up some over calf Starter brand socks from Wal-Mart for 6 bucks per 2 pair. Much cheaper and they're a poly blend... (no cotton). They have them in white, tan, and black.


----------

